# xenon



## roo (May 28, 2004)

just out of curiosity i ve been on this site fo the last few months and i ve been wondering what your story was and is? where do you live, how old are you, is this site your living or do you have another job, what is it, and what made you start this website?

thanks just curious

robb


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> and what made you start this website?


Cuz he'z the man









P.S. Wrong Forum :rasp:


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

roo said:


> just out of curiosity i ve been on this site fo the last few months and i ve been wondering what your story was and is? where do you live, how old are you, is this site your living or do you have another job, what is it, and what made you start this website?
> 
> thanks just curious
> 
> robb


 shoulda put this under Lounge... oh well.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

nobody really knows who Xenon is or what he does.... hes just a magical being kind of like the tooth fairy or easter bunny.... people know about them, but never see them


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

haha, yeah i tried posting it in another forum but never got a response, figured he d see it quicker in here


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

maybe a mod will do me a favor and move it for me?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Maybe I will move it. Sorry you asked earlier in the FAQ forum, but since Im the only one that checks it...it never got answered.


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

good times


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Hes 24, thats all i know by clicking on his name. How could he make a living from this site? Does anyone send him money? no. I think its pretty obvious why he made the site. Don't kiss his ass, it annoys ME.

(i'm not implying that you do kiss ass, just for anyone who is about to.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> Hes 24, thats all i know by clicking on his name. How could he make a living from this site? Does anyone send him money? no. I think its pretty obvious why he made the site. Don't kiss his ass, it annoys ME.
> 
> (i'm not implying that you do kiss ass, just for anyone who is about to.)


Oh, cantankerous newbie, it's amazing what you don't know.

I have attached a picture of Xenon. His real name is Antwone Washington and this site has made him serious cash. He is all about the bling!

He is no longer employed during the day, preferring to sleep-in only waking to check the forum and collect some more cash sent to him by grateful P-Fury members. Xenon spends his nights in Hip-Hop clubs with his posse 'The Pack' and Innes. They pick up tons of hoes and take them back to Xenon's crib in his Excursion riding on 24inch chrome dubs.


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

no one s trying to kiss his ass, what would we get from it? it would be poinitless, just pure curiosity, as to why one would want to create a site. think about all the things you care about and that you would like to have a place devoted to them, if it was that easy everyone would have done such a thing, something made him devote a lot more time and energy into this as opposed to everyone else, including you, unless you have a site such as this that we don t know about. Also how am i supposed to konw that he doesnt collect money throught the site, at least a little, i know people who have created their own websites and do collect a small fee from sponsers for all the work and time they have to devote to it, a lot of the equipment and so forth are expensive and the people employed in orde to make a system like this run is expensive as well. i don t think too many people would care if he did. Any way just curious abou the story behind this place and him. if he did it by himself or was thier a group of people who started it. If he does have another full time job, i dont see how he has any free time running al lof this. anyway still curious


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

bullsnake, you kill me man


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

About me. I am 24 years old, name is Michael Baker currently residing in Reston, VA. I work in the field of IT Security. Started the site in October of 2002 because I wanted to show people the original mouse feeding video. I thought it was cool.









At the time I knew little about fishkeeping, was more interested in developing a web prescence to cure my boredom from endless work related travel. At the time I was in Columbus, Ohio.

Basically, I showed this video to a few co-workers and naturally they thought it was awesome. I wanted to put it on the web but couldnt think of a domain name. I always kept saying "Unleash the Fury" when I showed the video. This was derived from the movie "Road Trip" when Tom Green was attempting to feed Mitch the snake.

I researched solutions for webhosting yet was stuck on thinking of a domain name. A co-worker of mine ran in and said "I got it! Piranha-Fury.com. Its available". I said sweet and registered the domain name on October 14, 2002.

The original website was not much more then a few images and a link to the video.

Soon after I put up the forum a friend of mine wrote a post on PredatoryFish.net telling people to check out the video.

Early PredatoryFish.net post

I learned quickly the lessons of bandwidth and video hosting. I was bored one night so I installed forum software called Ikonboard. It seemed really cool and I got a kick out of making graphics and customizing the software. I felt it would be neat to hear people talk about the video on the site. In the link below you can see what it originally looked like:

Old School PFury

The forum was implemented on November 15, 2002.

The first members on the forum can be found here. Most of the first 5-10 members are family members or friends that signed up to help me test it.

To my amazement a lot of people started signing up. I asked Wes (PIRANHA KING) and Dan (Show_Me_The_Teeth, Karens brother) to be admins with me. I had no experience with Internet forums so their participation was crucial. In fact, here is an early ad from SMTT advertising the site:

Old School Plug

Lots of people came over to check it out and a few signed up and started posting. It was around January 2003 when I really knew we were on to something. Below you can see the post statistics for the first 4 months Piranha-Fury.com forums were up. There was explosive growth in this time and really encouraged me to cultivate the place as a central repository for piranha info.

November 2002: 86 
December 2002: 62 
January 2003: 5131 
February 2003: 11124

Unfortunatly I didnt know anything about piranhas. I knew basic stuff. Luckily a friend named "fishman2" hooked me up with Frank Maganalles. I talked with Frank and quickly discovered this man knew his stuff. He maintains the OPEFE Webpage and was intrumental in lobbying to get piranhas legalized in Oregon. I offered Frank his own section on the site dealing with piranha science. I intended this to be a bastion for accurate piranha information. Frank registered on the site under the name "hastatus" on January 16, 2003 and the piranha science section of the site was born.

The site continued to grow and I quickly realized that Ikonboard was not suited for a forum of this size. I switched to InvisionBoard Feburary 11, 2003. The switch caused a database corruption which is the reason why some of the older posts on this site are all out of order.

Judazzz joined the site on January 13, 2003 and I found out he ran a Dutch Piranha site. It contained information pages on many different forms of piranha. I asked him if I could use his information and pages on this site as well. He agreed. The information section of the site was born. The information section and pages have gone through many revisions. Using the knowledge of OPEFE we felt like we wanted to create more layman pages of OPEFE for use on this site. We would use OPEFE information and present it in a way that was easily approachable by very inexperienced hobbyists. Frank agreed to help with this and after months of revision we implemented the factsheets in their current form.

The board continued to grow steadily throughout the summer of 2003 with the help of Innes (my main man for advertising) and an immeasurable number of members who went out of their way to spread the word:

(Total Posts/New Members)
February 2003: 11034 / 203
March 2003: 18861 / 275
April 2003: 17785 / 202 
May 2003: 23452 / 184
June 2003: 19201 / 163 
July 2003: 26644 / 259

In July of 2003 we also changed servers from a shared hosting provider (LinuxWebHost) to a dedicated host (ev1servers). Our server, which we are still utilizing is:

1.3 Ghz Celeron
1 Gig RAM
1000 Gig Bandwidth
60gig drive
Red Hat 7.3

The addition of this space allowed me to add on significant functionality including webmail, downloads, member galleries, etc.

Somewhere along the line Innes convinced me to add Non-Piranha forums.

Around September of 2003, TFH Magazine approached us and offered to run a print ad for us in exchange for displaying their banner ad. This was extremely beneficial considering the value of the print ad and the exposure it no doubt garnered us.

Thanks to all the people that have helped me out, and the thousands of awesome members, this site continues to provide people with leading piranha information (and non-piranha







).

To answer your question though, no I dont make any money off this site nor do I desire to. I only aim to make what I put into it and end even. We have picked up awesome sponsors that enable me to do that so I am very grateful to them. This site is 100% maintained by volunteers.

Just to close this out, here is our current progress









Posts / New Members
January 2004: 43,145 / 296 
February 2004: 38,863 / 315 
March 2004: 43,178 / 346 
April 2004: 38,094 / 287 
May 2004: 42,713 / 302 
June 2004: 47,801 / 260 
July 2004: 46,751 / 325

Since January, topics in the Piranha Discussion forum have been viewed 654,105 times. The pictures forum 596,365 times.

This year alone, since Jan. 2004, we have added 2,139 members and 303,040 unique posts. Thanks to you guys, who dedicate a small portion of their day/week/month here to talk about piranhas, we are easily one of the largest freshwater forums around.

As for me.... I am just a dude that liked a video and wanted to share it with people. Even from the craziest ideas, something cool can happen.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Hes 24, thats all i know by clicking on his name. How could he make a living from this site? Does anyone send him money? no. I think its pretty obvious why he made the site. Don't kiss his ass, it annoys ME.
> ...


 HAHAHAHA


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

I was thinking of making a small website, just a few homemade falconry videos clips and maybe a few fish ones. How hard would it be? How much does a webpage cost to run without banners?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> About me. I am 24 years old, name is Michael Baker currently residing in Reston, VA. I work in the field of IT Security. Started the site in October of 2002 because I wanted to show people the original mouse feeding video. I thought it was cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn you got a good memory.


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

thnx appreciate the answer xenon,

it s pretty cool that you had that strong of a desire, what s even interesting is that the begining of this site was started less on the love of piranha s than i thought.

anyway prec the time in your response

robb


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

you should pin this.


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

a pic of him from the album:


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

i agree pin it up


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

hey, a creator of my favorite site is a friend of mine, after all, i have a fish forum to post on with a forum to talk about, well all kinds of sh*t, andd i can say badwords without getting banned the first time, or second or third, ect.
planet ctfish sucks, i got banned 36 times, LOL on that site i could post a ? about catfish and get warned


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

piranhafurynut said:


> hey, a creator of my favorite site is a friend of mine, after all, i have a fish forum to post on with a forum to talk about, well all kinds of sh*t, andd i can say badwords without getting banned the first time, or second or third, ect.
> planet ctfish sucks, i got banned 36 times, LOL on that site i could post a ? about catfish and get warned


 36 times?!







Damn what finally made you give up?! _*pulls out pen and paper to remember for future use*_


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

roo said:


> just out of curiosity i ve been on this site fo the last few months and i ve been wondering what your story was and is? where do you live, how old are you, is this site your living or do you have another job, what is it, and what made you start this website?
> 
> thanks just curious
> 
> robb


 Uh oh.. I think Mike has a new (*cough*lover*cough*) stalker in the making


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great read Mike! I think this should be pinned somewhere for all to read. This is a great story to read considering the amount of time many of your members spend on here.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

Xenon in that sword pic you look like my freind shawn mcdermott ill post a pic on thursday or when i get it.:laugh:

good graph/story like every one says u should pinn it :nod:


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW







this site has come a long way to where it is now......great job xenon


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

grew really fast is a short time







but i thank you for givin me something to do all day







, seein

hows i still cant fukn work yet and i go nuts sittin at home


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> piranhafurynut said:
> 
> 
> > hey, a creator of my favorite site is a friend of mine, after all, i have a fish forum to post on with a forum to talk about, well all kinds of sh*t, andd i can say badwords without getting banned the first time, or second or third, ect.
> ...


 that barbie lady caught onto me








cant get onto that site period, not even the hompage
and i got tired of diggin through my cookies to delete all from planet catfish


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

sike, i got banned 3 times, then i went on there and sent barbie a pm to delete my account cuz i got tired of the bullshit from rusty in my email


----------



## hellraiser7821 (Jul 3, 2004)

i can get the cat elog and cotm and thats it if i try to go onto anything else on that site i get bullshit from rusty and barbie


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Hes 24, thats all i know by clicking on his name. How could he make a living from this site? Does anyone send him money? no. I think its pretty obvious why he made the site. Don't kiss his ass, it annoys ME.
> ...


 heres innes toasting before we go out and pick da hoes..


----------



## riverska (Jan 10, 2004)

I get to smooch him.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2004)

> heres innes toasting before we go out and pick da hoes..


Where did you get that pick of Innes drinking wine while looking at one of my passed-out pics?!?! I'm freaking out!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

"DA PFURIAN-CREW"


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

thePACK said:


> "DA PFURIAN-CREW"


 Pfury its whats going down,gangsta!..know what im saying???


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

P-fury's gangsta "IZZY"


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

riverska said:


> I get to smooch him.


 I hope you were looking at the pic above your post when you typed that, and lol what is that on my TV?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah I remmeber that joined the same day as frank did.

Were's good old A to the Z yO?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

very educational


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

nasty, i mean- NTcarbie is that you with those air soft guns???


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

WebHostExpert said:


> Yeah I remmeber that joined the same day as frank did.
> 
> Were's good old A to the Z yO?


 he actually came back a few weeks ago, posted once in the Lounge.... then gone again.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

funny thing is about xenon, just found out last week he used to pretty much work for the same company i do.


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

Xenon .... youve been waiting for this question to be posted for some time now havent you!!

Come on now you can admit it!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

TheSaint said:


> Xenon .... youve been waiting for this question to be posted for some time now havent you!!
> 
> Come on now you can admit it!!


 I have answered this a few times. Luckily you caught me at a time I was really trying to slack off at work.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

wow great story Mike !


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

That's awesome!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

We should just have an "About Us" button that leads you to the post, instead of pinning the topic.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I can do that


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

put the story in the info section :laugh:


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Wow Xenon, that is a great "rags-to-riches" story. Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## roo (May 28, 2004)

yeah a background section or infor about the history of the site would be a nice addition i think


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> We should just have an "About Us" button that leads you to the post, instead of pinning the topic.


 perhaps something like that, but to a real page and not this thread which is kinda long and has my pic in it lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Innes said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > We should just have an "About Us" button that leads you to the post, instead of pinning the topic.
> ...


 I concur!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> > heres innes toasting before we go out and pick da hoes..
> 
> 
> Where did you get that pick of Innes drinking wine while looking at one of my passed-out pics?!?! I'm freaking out!!










he has hidin camera's in your house


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

About Pfury button would be a good idea.


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

that is easily the longest post I have read on here, and it was worth it, awsome story Xenon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I will make this a page today


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> bullsnake, you kill me man


absolutely great thread I am sorry I had not read this one earlier....


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

When I became involved with PFURY, I was a bit apprehensive. I had bad experiences with other fish sites, majority of it was because "old school" hobbyists had trouble accepting sci changes. Black marketing was common and I was a bit of a thorn in their side because of the information I was releasing. All very accurate and up to date. In otherwords I was cutting into their sales. So when Fishman 2 (a local hobbyist) told me about PFURY, I told him no way. Well with much prodding and speaking to Mike on the phone, I decided to give it a try .......and I never looked back. PFURY has maintained its authenticity and credibility more than any other site on piranas. That's why I'm proud to be here and recognize it. I've tried this before with other sites, but this one has remained true to the science overall. We have some quirks now and then, but overall, the hobbyists I find here (I prefer the term "aquarists") are the best I've ever seen.

Mike certainly has done his best to keep the site true to its original concepts and the science "pure". In my walk through life, I've had the opportunity to meet many people both professional and political. None come close to the "family" atmosphere that PFURY shows. You may find fish boards that promote this concept, but only PFURY is real.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)




----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

this page can be found

http://www.piranha-fury.com/index.php?act=home&pg=origins


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

right on man its a good addition


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> As for me.... I am just a dude that liked a video and wanted to share it with people. Even from the craziest ideas, something cool can happen.


Xenon, I envy you. I am having great trouble discovering my talents.







Piranha-Fury.com is an incredible site and full of incredible members full of knowledge and love for piranhas. I didn't start this tread, but thanks for Piranha-Fury.com. I love this place. Its an idea of sublime thought.


----------



## DC_Cichlid (Jun 24, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> WolfFish said:
> 
> 
> > Hes 24, thats all i know by clicking on his name. How could he make a living from this site? Does anyone send him money? no. I think its pretty obvious why he made the site. Don't kiss his ass, it annoys ME.
> ...


----------

